# Are boobs actually that important?



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

People make a huge deal out of breasts. The way movies and magazines and the media portrays it, boobs are everything. They are so sexualized that a lot of girls feel uncomfortable, ashamed, and embarrassed over the size or shape of their breasts, and many even get surgeries just to feel better about themselves. 

My question is, do most guys (or girls) really think breasts are an important part of attraction? I know and have seen so many beautiful, attractive women that have small, or practically no breasts. I can look at practically anything and find beauty. A particular curve of the legs, an arch of the back, length of the fingers, angle of the throat. Do you actually judge women over their breasts, when there is so much more to see?

And even for women who read this, do you judge other women over their breasts? Because I've known girls who get down right nasty ridiculing others' appearances, and I can get pretty judgmental over the smallest things too, though I am ashamed to admit it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

But small breast size is still contributory towards attraction.

I mean no, I wouldn't judge on that. What is attraction? To me it's shape, not size.


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

I like girls with small breasts because
small breasts = no saggy boobs when they get older


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

I hate the term boobs. Please don't use it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Body shape is more important.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

It depends on the guy. Some guys are more superficial so its quite subjective. Me personally, theres this girl I like, but she doesnt have big ones. Im more attracted to her personality. Boobs would be a bonus but not a deal breaker. The same question could be asked about the penis. Does size matter? Lol


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> I hate the term boobs. Please don't use it.


Sorry. I don't particularly like the the term either, but I feel awkward when I keep using the same word over and over when I'm writing. I got into a habit of changing up words so it doesn't sound too repetitive.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes.
Next question.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Nah, not at all. I'll choose brains over boobs any day (In a non-cannibalistic way)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

jeanny said:


> I hate the term boobs.


^ Ditto... That, and "tits" -

"breasts" = :yes
"boobs" or "tits" = ah, shut up and put your shirt back on. _[OK, it's not quite that bad, but the terms are somewhat off-putting.]_

To the topic question - having a specific shape or size doesn't really matter... There's no such thing as an "ideal shape" for a girl's breasts... So, if you're 'modifying' yourself to please other people, then you're always going to be 'doing it wrong' (according to "other people", that is). Do what you want for yourself, and, that way, you can only do 'right'.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I didn't think much of breasts until I started dating my girlfriend. She's got such wonderful big natural breasts.

With that said, breasts aren't a big deal when it comes to attraction.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

HellishNights said:


> My question is, do most guys (or girls) really think breasts are an important


*** is most important to most guys, in my experience.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't have a problem with using the word boobs, hate tits though its too derogatory.
I'm kinda jealous over ladies with perky small boobs. I usually find myself checking out a girls bum more than her chest anyways


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Boobs matter as much as a six pack.


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> Boobs matter as much as a six pack.


So not too much, it seems, because I don't anyone just expects guys to have six packs.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

no.. boob size is not important...


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

jeanny said:


> Breasts, chest, bust, even tits, anything please...but not boobs...makes me wanna kill someone.


I find it funny you prefer "tits" over "boobs".


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I actually like girls with small breasts, so I kind of sort of loathe the growth hormone and superficial society we live in.

I don't like people feeling forced to get implants and whatnot. And they talk about it like it's no big thing.

Well I'd hope no one would care if I had a six pack, because they ain't gettin' it from fatty here.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

jeanny said:


> I hate the term boobs. Please don't use it.


I actually hate the term "breasts" for some reason.


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

minimized said:


> I actually like girls with small breasts, so I kind of sort of loathe the growth hormone and superficial society we live in.
> 
> I don't like people feeling forced to get implants and whatnot. And they talk about it like it's no big thing.
> 
> Well I'd hope no one would care if I had a six pack, because they ain't gettin' it from fatty here.


If you're as accepting and down to earth as you sound, I don't think you really need a six pack for girls to like you.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

no its like a bonus


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I go back and forth on this very important matter. It would be a cop out to say, "everyone has their own preferences, so it doesn't matter," so I won't say that. We're talking about attraction here, right? It doesn't matter for anything outside of that - but when it does come to attraction, it can be a big attention-grabber. I also think a girl who is a little thicker or has a few extra pounds can get away with it more if they have big boobs. 

That being said, you don't need boobs at all to attract a guy, and I would say most guys, despite what they may say or how they act when a big-tittied girl walks in the room, don't care that much (or at least not to the extent that is portrayed in media). I think if you interview any guy individually, there's a good chance boobs are not at the top of the list when it comes to securing a mate. A nice shape is much more important, but even then, it's not a big deal if you don't have utterly perfect boobs.

Girls that feel inferior to other girls because they have small boobs shouldn't worry, as that it one of the least important things a guy will assess. Girls who don't care about what guys think (or at least say that) and just care because they don't like their boobs, well if they're small at least they won't sag later on in life. Girls who are planning on getting boob jobs, please don't. They're atrocious.

Point is, there are far more important attributes when it comes to attractiveness, outside of the initial attention-grab.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

jeanny said:


> Breasts, chest, bust, even tits, anything please...but not boobs...makes me wanna kill someone.


What about *boobanis?*


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've never understood it. It's like the last feature I care about, and physical features in general are vastly less important than personality. It ticks me off how the media and entertainment industry are causing body image issues in both genders.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess if you're a boob man (or woman) it matters. I'm more into butts and legs and faces so my thought process on boobs is like "Oh. She has boobs too. Cool" As long as they aren't massive implants I don't really give them too much thought.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I certainly find breasts very attractive in a purely sexual manner but a girl having large ones would merely be a plus and not something I would give too much importance or priority.

And as it's often said, when a flat chested girl hugs you she's holding you closer to her heart... Ugh, I think that's way too cheesy even for me.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know about important. They are quite powerful though.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

They are not super important to me when it comes to liking a girl. If her face is attractive to me it's more important than breast size. I mean if she has a nice pair of breasts it certainly would be nice but if I liked everything else about her and she did not have big breasts then it would not be a big deal at all.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm attracted to them, but size and shape aren't really important. 

I actually hate the look of artificial/fake breasts. Natural and imperfect is always better in my opinion.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

my eyes are literally attracted to them (which is a bit awkward/annoying). but as far as any rational choosing goes, they don't matter very much to me.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

CoffeeGuy said:


> I'm attracted to them, but size and shape aren't really important.
> 
> I actually hate the look of artificial/fake breasts. Natural and imperfect is always better in my opinion.


pshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i hear this all the time

the only fake ones most guys dislike are the ones they can clock

if it's a showdown between a set of tits that look like a pair of deflated inverted pyramids and fakes that arent straight up globular, most guys would probs choose the fakes


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like them but i dislike how they show it in anime and make them jiggles. ****ing Japanese perves.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Plenty of small chested women have boyfriends or husbands. So surely they can't be that important.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

No. As long as they have a great big butt, I don't care is a girl is completely flat chested.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

All boobs are good boobs. Except maybe if you're on that orangutan time, but even then I'm sure some people are into it, its just not my thing personally.

If boobs were the be all and end all, all us guys would just cuddle rubber molds every night and not care about female affection. (some of us already do re:realdoll)

What I'm trying to say is the person attached to the boobs is what matters, although I haven't read any other replies to this thread so its probably been said multiple times already.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

chinaski said:


> No. As long as they have a great big butt, I don't care is a girl is completely flat chested.


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

I notice butts a lot more.

In fact kind of hard to notice a girls breast size without getting a dirty look from her. At least with butts she's facing the other direction.

It's easy to think they're not important until you meet that one girl who is self-conscious and wants to keep her t-shirt on. At that point it doesn't matter what they look like, I love them so much. lol


----------



## adamknox (Jan 17, 2011)

For me, not in the SLIGHTEST!! 

I am 29 and have dated girls with boobs GG+ and girls with A cup (and saying A is being generous) and I know it may sound cliche but boobs are boobs to me. I am not attracted to the girl I am attracted to the personality. It's the same with weight. If that girl is a plus size or a size zero, unless she has an amazing personality or we click than I'm not interested. Of course looks DO come into it, but my choice has never been made on Boob size, bum size, weight etc.

While the media would have you belive that "Bigger is better" When it comes to boobs, most normal men don't give two hoots when it comes down to it. In-fact the only guys I have ever heard come out with comments like "Core, she has nice huge t~ts" are men you wouldn't really want to date.

So for me... nope. Doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Tombu said:


> I notice butts a lot more.
> 
> In fact kind of hard to notice a girls breast size without getting a dirty look from her. At least with butts she's facing the other direction.
> 
> It's easy to think they're not important until you meet that one girl who is self-conscious and wants to keep her t-shirt on. At that point it doesn't matter what they look like, I love them so much. lol


I agree.

To notice a girls breasts is usually harder in comparison, less women wearing clothes that accentuate them.

Compared to yoga pants and tight jeans. :eyes


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

It's NOT the breasts that matter, it's the GIRL with the breasts that does! If a guy likes you then he likes your accessories too.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

It adds sex appeal but they're definitely not a deal breaker. Small ones are kinda cute imo.


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

slowlyimproving said:


> It's NOT the breasts that matter, it's the GIRL with the breasts that does! If a guy likes you then he likes your accessories too.


This is totally correct. If it were a boy with breasts I definitely wouldn't be interested. lol


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah they matter. I prefer bigger ones and I don't see anything wrong in that, lots of women has preferences when it comes to guys abs, ***** size and similar things. But with that said it's more like a + if they got bigger ones. I've been into women with smaller ones too The person they are sitting on is the most important part.


----------



## senthamizh (Jul 13, 2014)

i'm a girl and don't mind about breast size. women can be attractive with small breast. it's not like everyone have to have a big breasts.
they only have to have a right size breast compared to their body size :yes


----------



## shwoop (Jul 6, 2014)

No, but they can't be completely flat-chested. And they must have a nice butt.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> *** is most important to most guys, in my experience.





shwoop said:


> And they must have a nice butt.





WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm more into butts





chinaski said:


> No. As long as they have a great big butt, I don't care is a girl is completely flat chested.





Tombu said:


> I notice butts a lot more.


Told you


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I've never been a boobs guy, I think a sexy woman's legs and feet up in the air is way hotter than a boob, but they're all good in the right proportions.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think I've ever thought "Oh wow, that girl is gorg- Oh wait, her boobs are too small. Nevermind." Breasts are beautiful but their size isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I like big breasts. People who don't like them just don't know how to use them properly usually virgins 

Breasts are amazing


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> no.. boob size is not important...


Right. :squeeze


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> *I like big breasts.* People who don't like them just don't know how to use them properly usually virgins
> 
> *Breasts are amazing*


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't care about other people's boobs. I'm flat chested, and don't care if people have a problem with it or not.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

thread needs less text and more pix of boobs


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Nah, not as important as people make it out to be. I'd compare bigger boobs on woman to say... a guy having a sixpack. Sure, it's great if you have them, some people place more importance on it than others, but ultimately, it shouldn't be a deciding factor in dating unless you're quite a shallow person.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I obviously love them. I have repeatedly expressed my ethernal fascination with those angelic beauties. Size is less important, as long as those puppies are playful. :con Talking like a true perv now. If this is supposed to be about body, a nice butt can be just as attractive as a nice chest(just so I will stay a perv till the end. Mission accomplished).


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I should hope not. they're not getting any bigger.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

I am commander sheperd.. And I think your butt is a bit more important right now <3


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

deff not,
my ex liked big butts and wide hips he never didnt care much for chest
i always thought the wide hips thing was weird never heard that from any man till today exept him...atleast my pear shaped body came in handy once lol.
and i even overheard my brother not too long ago he doesnt get why some men are so obsessed with it ''yeah great you have big breats/butt i care way more about the face i have to look at that the whole time not the breasts/butt''
i lol'd, guess im the same even if the guys penis was 1 inch couldnt care less if he has a attractive face and awesome hair thats all i need:clap
not to mention society plays a huge rule in it as well
hyper sexualizing breasts and everyone whether they like to admit it or not is influenced by society in a way.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

^ yeah butt and hips I find more attractive for some reason. Boobs I'm a lot more flexible on, providing they're not overly huge or smaller than an A cup. So in other words both of the extreme ends of the spectrum are the only thing that I find unattractive with lady bumps.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

As long as she isn't flat, too big or has a terrible boob job, I wouldn't care.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm much more into personality and someone's face than their breasts. So no they're not that important. The answer for this question is going to vary for each person though.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Seriously though boobs are important to babies at least


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Twocky61 said:


> Here you go


Wow, her areolas are massive.

And just a heads up, you'll probably be banned soon.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Wow, her areolas are massive.
> 
> And just a heads up, you'll probably be banned soon.


Thanks for the advice Mezzoforte now deleted just in case though I did not post my gf fully naked as 1) she wont do that & 2) that definately would get me banned


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

All of my ex's had big breasts, guess I grew attached to it.
In the end it doesn't really matter that much, cause that is not why I fall in love with someone.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

A world without boobs?
A boobless culture?
How sad!
That would be the end of the world, as I know it!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Wow, her areolas are massive.
> 
> And just a heads up, you'll probably be banned soon.


pm me boobs if u have any extra ones to spare

if not thanks anyway


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Richard Pawgins said:


> pm me boobs if u have any extra ones to spare
> 
> if not thanks anyway


Ask Twocky61, he's the one who posted the boobs. Perhaps he has a collection he can share with you. :b


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm following a tumblr page called small-breastedbeauties~ http:// darth-shadow.tumblr.com


----------



## TaylorXXIII (Jul 20, 2014)

Depends on the person. Boobs don't factor into my attraction. What I will say is that the cultural fetishization of breasts is likely to contribute to people showing so much interest in them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess if you're a boob man (or woman) it matters. I'm more into butts and legs and faces so my thought process on boobs is like "Oh. She has boobs too. Cool" As long as they aren't massive implants I don't really give them too much thought.


 I think I should elaborate.

I like boobs but I am not utterly obsessed with them. Frankly, that place in my mind is reserved for butts and legs and there just isn't any free space.

However, I am certainly not immune to the sexual impact of large, *natural* boobs. I just do not think a woman should feel inadequate if she doesn't have massive boobs. Let's face it. It's not going to happen for every woman and the size of her boobs should not determine how sexy she is. At least not in my mind. I can't tell other people what to think, even if I think they have poor taste.

But it gives me a really bad feeling inside when I see a woman who has massive (obvious) implants because she apparently felt like she needed to do that in order to be sexy. I don't know. It's just depressing. I grew up being attracted to females who were VERY sure of themselves and assertive. They did not doubt themselves for a second (or if they did there was no sign of it). The vast majority of them wouldn't have given me the time of day but that's what I was attracted to. The self esteem that they were showing in knowing they were too good for me.

I guess when a woman goes and gets implants it shatters that facade that she has a ton of self esteem, is sure of herself, loves herself and doesn't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

A supple booty is of much more dire importance. So work out those a**es ladies.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Our culture has an obsession with female breasts because they're sexualized and hidden away all the time. In more primitive cultures where women walk around bare chested, literally no one gives them a second thought.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> However, I am certainly not immune to the sexual impact of large, *natural* boobs. I just do not think a woman should feel inadequate if she doesn't have massive boobs. Let's face it. It's not going to happen for every woman and the size of her boobs should not determine how sexy she is. At least not in my mind. I can't tell other people what to think, even if I think they have poor taste.


You are right about that. And I don't think you judge women on their legs or their butt even though they may be of more importance to you so the following isn't really directed at your post. But I've observed something funny in this thread, a lot of people seem to have this soothing non shallow approach where they'll be like 'oh boobs doesn't matter I don't care' only to then be followed up by something like 'as long as she has a nice big butt'. Can't help thinking to myself there are probably some ladies reading this with a nice rack but less to show as far as their butt goes.  I don't really see how it is better to place importance on their *** than their boobs.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zoslow said:


> I don't really see how it is better to place importance on their *** than their boobs.


Who said it was? I just said boobs are not really my thing and I find fake boobs to be a turnoff. Believe it or not, I've seen fake butts too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zoslow said:


> You are right about that. And I don't think you judge women on their legs or their butt even though they may be of more importance to you so the following isn't really directed at your post. But I've observed something funny in this thread, a lot of people seem to have this soothing non shallow approach where they'll be like 'oh boobs doesn't matter I don't care' only to then be followed up by something like 'as long as she has a nice big butt'. Can't help thinking to myself there are probably some ladies reading this with a nice rack but less to show as far as their butt goes.  I don't really see how it is better to place importance on their *** than their boobs.


hahaha, I was thinking that too. But I don't it was meant to be a conciliatory response from most people (guys especially aren't big on those generally, from what I've observed), I think most guys just do prefer women with certain kinds of butts and were saying that was their personal thing instead of breasts.

Of course the only way to properly test that would be for someone to make a thread about women's butts, and look to see if guys said 'well, it's not the end of the world as long as she has reasonably sized breasts' XD

Anyway it only really sucks if you're not doing well in either department. I'm pretty sure I'm less than sufficient in both areas. Though even then there are guys who go for face above all else.

It's annoying how no part of my body stands out as great... I've gotten a few compliments on my butt before but I think they might have been joking.

Ultimately threads like this are always going to make some people feel bad, that's not really anyone's fault.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't take the importance of a nice butt so lightly! :sigh It's not all breasts when it comes to women. Geez!

Actually, some women would argue that mens' butts are quite important as well, in order to as.s(ess) lol) their sexiness.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Who said it was? I just said boobs are not really my thing and I find fake boobs to be a turnoff. Believe it or not, I've seen fake butts too.


I already said it wasn't a response to your post, I just quoted it as I agreed and to get on with the subject I was going to write about. No one said it out loud but it's the feeling I get when I read some of the responses.



Persephone The Dread said:


> hahaha, I was thinking that too. But I don't it was meant to be a conciliatory response from most people (guys especially aren't big on those generally, from what I've observed), I think most guys just do prefer women with certain kinds of butts and were saying that was their personal thing instead of breasts.
> 
> Of course the only way to properly test that would be for someone to make a thread about women's butts, and look to see if guys said 'well, it's not the end of the world as long as she has reasonably sized breasts' XD
> 
> ...


I saw someone made such a thread, will be interesting to follow! Haha.

No perhaps guys don't do that most of the time. But it's something I observed on other forums at least. When someone makes a topic about something they wonder of how big importance it is to other people or better yet, if the OP is insecure about a part of herself (it usually happens when the OP is a woman) then there will often be a lot of people saying it's all good as long as she has insert-a-thing-here going for herself. It is amusing as they are trying to be nice but instead of just saying it doesn't matter they will emphasize on another aspect instead.

I'm guessing a lot of men won't agree with me but personally seeing as I don't care very much about butts, it wouldn't matter to me if a girl had tiny boobs and a small butt too. In a way that's almost more proportional.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think I've ever judged a woman by her breast size. And yet mine make me more insecure than any other feature I have.  I don't know. I've seen boobs that look just like mine, and I think they look beautiful on any other woman, but I'm repulsed by myself. 

I don't think boobs are actually that important. They are what we make them to be. I'm a giant hypocrite for saying that because I think I'll eventually get some work done and I hate that I want that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Anyway it only really sucks if you're not doing well in either department. I'm pretty sure I'm less than sufficient in both areas. Though even then there are guys who go for face above all else.
> 
> It's annoying how no part of my body stands out as great... I've gotten a few compliments on my butt before but I think they might have been joking.


 That's the thing though. For women, it really is a matter of attitude and confidence. Guys won't necessarily get anywhere with a confident attitude but men love confident women.

If you want honesty, you have that look that guys might not necessarily be falling all over you but if you talk to them and let them know you might be interested, you would find a lot of guys who would take a second look. Frankly, a woman is a woman and at the end of the day, when guys are looking at these massive boobs and drooling all over them, they're just dreaming. Men come back to real life when a female starts talking to them. At the end of the day, you're real and that woman they're dreaming about is probably an unrealistic fantasy.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Anyway it only really sucks if you're not doing well in either department. I'm pretty sure I'm less than sufficient in both areas. Though even then there are guys who go for face above all else.
> 
> It's annoying how no part of my body stands out as great... I've gotten a few compliments on my butt before but I think they might have been joking.
> 
> Ultimately threads like this are always going to make some people feel bad, that's not really anyone's fault.


When you start dating someone, he's going to be like ooo '*** and boobs!', trust me. :b He'll just be obsessed with yours because he like/loves you and finds you attractive.

I seriously have the most normal/average butt in the world and my boyfriend is like "DAT ***" :lol Guys can weird (in a good way) about stuff like that when they're into you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> *That's the thing though. For women, it really is a matter of attitude and confidence. Guys won't necessarily get anywhere with a confident attitude but men love confident women. *
> 
> If you want honesty, you have that look that guys might not necessarily be falling all over you but if you talk to them and let them know you might be interested, you would find a lot of guys who would take a second look. Frankly, a woman is a woman and at the end of the day, when guys are looking at these massive boobs and drooling all over them, they're just dreaming. Men come back to real life when a female starts talking to them. At the end of the day, you're real and that woman they're dreaming about is probably an unrealistic fantasy.


You're right guys aren't falling all over me and no, most guys don't take a second look in my experience. But that doesn't matter (I mean it matters to me) but I'm just one woman, not the rule. As I said most women will find a guy who's interested in them physically for one reason or another, whether it's their breasts or another part. Not disputing that in general.

But anyway, the bolded bit is a bit laughable. Confidence works much better for guys than it does for women; you're a bit of an exception in your preferences. Being confident is not going to turn many guy's heads, even if they'd be happy for you to be confident. (and some guys would even prefer women who come across as less confident so they don't feel intimidated etc,)

Confidence is not what most guy's are looking for specifically.

Thanks for being honest though, it's refreshing.



mezzoforte said:


> When you start dating someone, he's going to be like ooo '*** and boobs!', trust me. :b He'll just be obsessed with yours because he like/loves you and finds you attractive.
> 
> I seriously have the most normal/average butt in the world and my boyfriend is like "DAT ***" :lol Guys can weird (in a good way) about stuff like that when they're into you.


I have dated guys before. In my first relationship it felt kind of like he was just with me because I was there and a woman. I don't want to go into details but yeah. My second relationship was asexual so that was a whole other thing lol. I don't feel optimistic right now that I'll ever get into another relationship, but it should be the least of my worries right now anyway. Unfortunately it still bothers me...

But I shouldn't make this thread about me.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I love boobs. Importance 8/10.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

it's up to the individual. Important for some, less for others.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have dated guys before. In my first relationship it felt kind of like he was just with me because I was there and a woman. I don't want to go into details but yeah. My second relationship was asexual so that was a whole other thing lol. I don't feel optimistic right now that I'll ever get into another relationship, but it should be the least of my worries right now anyway. Unfortunately it still bothers me...


I know that feel (your experience with your first relationship). :\ But yeah, my prediction is still that the next guy will be obsessed with your "assets". :lol It'll happen, and then you'll be like "Wow, mezzo was right" 8) lol



Persephone The Dread said:


> But I shouldn't make this thread about me.


Lol yeah, I hate feeling like I'm de-railing a thread so I'm going to shut up now. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I know that feel (your experience with your first relationship). :\ But yeah, my prediction is still that the next guy will be obsessed with your "assets". :lol It'll happen, and then you'll be like "Wow, mezzo was right" 8) lol
> 
> Lol yeah, I hate feeling like I'm de-railing a thread so I'm going to shut up now. :b


lol I hope so one day


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> But anyway, the bolded bit is a bit laughable. Confidence works much better for guys than it does for women; you're a bit of an exception in your preferences. Being confident is not going to turn many guy's heads, even if they'd be happy for you to be confident. (and some guys would even prefer women who come across as less confident so they don't feel intimidated etc,)
> 
> Confidence is not what most guy's are looking for specifically.
> 
> Thanks for being honest though, it's refreshing.


 Well, it's a weird thing with women and confidence. Even arrogance and rudeness (believe it or not) often turns men on in a weird way. They won't necessarily say so or even do anything to let you know it.

The thing is that some guys don't think of women as people. They see you and they judge you based on what you look like and if they don't get a chance to talk to you, all you are in their minds is what you look like. You're not a real person. You have no depth. You're forgettable.

Most people can respect a little attitude and it makes you more memorable.

I think probably I am kind of an exception in that I like really assertive women as a specific preference. But I think most men are oddly turned on by women who come across as almost unapproachable. People want what they can't (or don't think they can) have. Then again, that's America. I have to say sometimes your society confuses me with things that are not the same as they are here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, it's a weird thing with women and confidence. Even arrogance and rudeness (believe it or not) often turns men on in a weird way. They won't necessarily say so or even do anything to let you know it.
> 
> The thing is that some guys don't think of women as people. They see you and they judge you based on what you look like and if they don't get a chance to talk to you, all you are in their minds is what you look like. You're not a real person. You have no depth. You're forgettable.
> 
> ...


I don't know, if it comes naturally that's probably best. I don't think people trying to fake attitude and such works at all. Also given what this website is... Probably not going to be something a lot of people here are going to find easy to pull off lol.

My society confuses me too sometimes.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

As a person with D-DD boobs, I can tell you that I've mostly heard guys say that they prefer B-C cups. There seem to be a lot more ***** men these days, too.


----------



## ufobaby11 (Jun 3, 2014)

I like them all. Shape/size is not very important, more about the person, lol behind the tits.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

If a woman has a good-looking face and nice legs, having no boobs doesn't really matter at all. Whatever size they naturally are, they should learn to rock it and be confident.


----------



## ysar523 (Jul 28, 2014)

I've actually always wondered how people feel about this because all the guys and people near me SEEM to like bigger breasts. I personally don't notice breast size as important, it's cliche but I like eyes. Facial structure is also important, and I also notice things like hands and how elegant they can be. It's hard to have a smaller cup size where I live.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

The question now is, what about moobs?


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Like most of the guys here, I'd say guys are more into *** hahaha.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> They can't be that important. No one on this forum has been hitting on me despite my awesome boobies.


Cerberus is a guy lol

When did he start posing as a chick on here?


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

sweetpotato said:


> As a person with D-DD boobs, I can tell you that I've mostly heard guys say that they prefer B-C cups. There seem to be a lot more ***** men these days, too.


^Pretty much this. I have really big boobs but I think men are more into butts and a small waist. There are men who have a bit of a breast fetish though.

Personally having big boobs sucks for lots of reasons. I wish I had small perky ones.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sindelle said:


> ^Pretty much this. I have really big boobs but I think* men are more into butts and a small waist. There are men who have a bit of a breast fetish though.*
> 
> Personally having big boobs sucks for lots of reasons. I wish I had small perky ones.


This. I like having big boobs though, it makes me feel kind of unique I guess. There are definitely some cons to having them but I think you should embrace your "girls", Sindelle! :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> I know I embrace mine. All day. Every day.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

All sizes are fine.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

aGenericUsername said:


> Staff Edit


Haha, I've done it. It's nice


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

they are important if you plan on breastfeeding...


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

They're important in determining your initial attraction, and if you want a quick fling/one night stand. If you're in it for the long hall they're not that important.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I like grabbing onto them, slapping them together and squeezing them during girl on top. They are fun to play with.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

breasts are what feeds a baby so yeah its pretty important


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

brwasts are mostly just fat, the mammary glands are not bigger in bigger boobs lol


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

I wasn't referring to any size of boobs.. I was just saying, breasts are very important for any lady that is wanting to breast feed no madder the size.. 

As for me, I don't care about the size.. I don't have huge boobs and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the importance is in the eye of the beholder, and the ability to breast feed. However breast feeding can be replaced with a bottle.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Lets keep it simple. If a guy turns you down because they are no big, then what does that say about them? I know I can be picky when it comes to attraction, but I know there's more to a woman than just boob size. If he doesn't like you because of that, you'll find someone less shallow than that guy. Forget him and find someone worth while.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

MoveAlong91 said:


> Lets keep it simple. If a guy turns you down because they are no big, then what does that say about them? I know I can be picky when it comes to attraction, but I know there's more to a woman than just boob size. If he doesn't like you because of that, you'll find someone less shallow than that guy. Forget him and find someone worth while.


Very true. In short, the answer to the original question is no!


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

You know what they say. Some guys like big boobs and some guys like small kids.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I like them but they're not a necessity for me.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

HellishNights said:


> People make a huge deal out of breasts. The way movies and magazines and the media portrays it, boobs are everything. They are so sexualized that a lot of girls feel uncomfortable, ashamed, and embarrassed over the size or shape of their breasts, and many even get surgeries just to feel better about themselves.
> 
> My question is, do most guys (or girls) really think breasts are an important part of attraction? I know and have seen so many beautiful, attractive women that have small, or practically no breasts. I can look at practically anything and find beauty. A particular curve of the legs, an arch of the back, length of the fingers, angle of the throat. Do you actually judge women over their breasts, when there is so much more to see?


People are attracted to different things. Some men are really into large breasts and some prefer small. The important thing is to be comfortable in your own skin.

As for judging...um...no.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I love them all. Big, small, medium, they are just soft globes of skin around fat and a gland, with a nice sensitive colorful nub in the middle. My eyes are drawn to them like magnets. 

They are beautiful, they feel wonderful when in my hands, in my face, in my mouth, laid against my chest. They are amazing when touching them gets a girl turned on and her nipples get hard and she grabs you by the hair and pulls you in closer to them.

When I get a sneak peak or when a girl takes off her shirt for the first time I get this gleeful feeling, true happiness.

Breasts are very important.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

**Newsflash** This just in. It has been confirmed that there is, in fact, more to women than meets the eye. As hard as this is to believe, I have confirmed this to be factual information.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Why are globs of fat that interesting? why isn't any other body part that has fat in it interesting?

pointless to me really


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Hmm I like them but I don't care what size they are. But I don't have a fetish for a specific body part. If I have to judge how attractive I think someone is I want to see their whole body.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

A man is attracted to whatever sexually excites him. I think most busty women think most men are boob lovers. Why? Because that's the kind of man she attracts.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

dude.....


----------



## LonelyGuy0 (Feb 1, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like the only person that doesn't care at all about boobs and beauty in general. I'd rather take someone with a nice personality than a pig-headed cow whose only redeeming quality is her breasts.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

no butts no good


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

As arousing as they are, I really don't care what size breasts she has. I'm more interested in her mind/heart & how she feels about me. On my deathbed, I'll be thinking about her mind/heart, not her boobs


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

They just get in the way. Can't wear buttoned up shirts unless it's completely oversized which just makes me look so frumpy and rather large. Same with coats and jackets and basically any clothing that has no stretch. I also don't plan to be having children in this lifetime so really they're just there. I don't even notice breasts on other women, let alone judge them. It's the same with legs, they all look the same to me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

FallingOrchids said:


> They just get in the way. Can't wear buttoned up shirts unless it's completely oversized which just makes me look so frumpy and rather large. Same with coats and jackets and basically any clothing that has no stretch. I also don't plan to be having children in this lifetime so really they're just there. I don't even notice breasts on other women, let alone judge them. It's the same with legs, they all look the same to me.


As a man, I'm divided into two camps. One half of me likes how you describe yourself. The logical half of me feels sorry for the issues your facing.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Not for me, I don't really care.

I'm more of an asss guy anyways.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

It's okay if they're a little different size or if they hang a little different length, even if they turn in or out or...
But I'd say if they are lumpy in the wrong ways and obvious pimpling from not bathing much (very common) is bad.
Also if one is cut off and there's a big huge ugly scar there, that's definitely a deal breaker, unless she lets me buy her a replacement...

So, yeah, the same answer as everyone else here, it all depends on the person you want to attract.
If your fantasy person loves huge ones, you better have'em, that's just how the game works.
As for me, if you don't like the words I use you're gonna hate me. I like my words.

Oh jeez, why am I even contributing to this?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So far, I've come to terms with my rather small boobage being acceptable, now it's just my self-esteem that has to be large in order to attract people. I wish I did look as attractive in some pictures as in real life, but man, things affect you and all of a sudden you don't feel as sexy so.. I can only say attractiveness isn't just bust size. Even though it seems like big boobs= more attractive.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

nope never cared. ive had girls with huge ones and girls with really small ones. they dont make a difference to me. i like thighs and a girls as way more.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

i wish i had bigger ones  all my friends make fun of me for being smaller. but then again i can run without being in pain so it comes with its perks!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't think they matter so much, tbh. Small ones can be great, so long as they're not too firm or something. :stu

Other than that, it's usually subtle other body features that make a gal attractive to me-- just feminine features in general really. I'm a sucker for hips that stick out a bit, nice collar-bones, those soft parts on the backs of the arms, pert butts etc..

I reeeeally wish I never had to think about wanting a woman..










I think I'm at Super Feel 3 right now


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> i wish i had bigger ones  all my friends make fun of me for being smaller. but then again i can run without being in pain so it comes with its perks!


Everything in life has it's Pros and Cons. My advice is learn to love your body for the way it is, and then take good care of it.

Are your friends really making fun of you? Or are they just giving you a hard time? There is a difference. Chances are if they are truly friends, then they are just giving you a hard time. Bullies don't make good friends.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> So far, I've come to terms with my rather small boobage being acceptable, now it's just my self-esteem that has to be large in order to attract people. I wish I did look as attractive in some pictures as in real life, but man, things affect you and all of a sudden you don't feel as sexy so.. I can only say attractiveness isn't just bust size. Even though it seems like big boobs= more attractive.


Don't worry about it. There is a man for every body type.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

A superior chest is desirable but not essential.


----------



## bobbythegr8 (Apr 1, 2013)

I like boobs, boobs are great. At the end of the day though, butt>boobs.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

boobs are like bonuses, like what makes a chick from 9 to 10


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> So far, I've come to terms with my rather small boobage being acceptable, now it's just my self-esteem that has to be large in order to attract people. I wish I did look as attractive in some pictures as in real life, but man, things affect you and all of a sudden you don't feel as sexy so.. I can only say attractiveness isn't just bust size. Even though it seems like big boobs= more attractive.


They don't really matter. Promise. If someone doesn't like you and boobs are the deal breaker for them, then their personality should be a definite deal breaker for you.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

A perfect female body is meaningless unless it's paired to a nice, caring individual. You know the old saying, "beauty fades". There had better be something left when that beauty does finally fade.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah nice ones add a bit, but at the end of the day it's just one part of a woman's body. Vag > boobs > butt


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Big tits , small tits , doesn't really matter so long as you aint got balls . 

Lol


----------

